

Tell HN: useful archives - hwijaya

http://venturehacks.com/archives<p>http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive<p>I am looking for some answers to my own questions and stumble into these two great archives. Hope it's useful.
======
hwijaya
Clickable links:

<http://venturehacks.com/archives>

<http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive>

